# Wagenworks vid and TOUAREG



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

He guys, 
deciding to move back into the SUV's and am sold on the reg. My question is in wagenworks new vid for 2009, there is a black touareg with gloss black wheels shooting video footage out of the tailgate. Anyone know who the owner of that car is and/or any other photos of black touareg's with matching black wheels? Im stuck between black/dark tan or grey/dark tan (either one will get porsche wheels)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wagenworks vid and TOUAREG (TwinkleToez)*

Are black wheels still "in"?


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Wagenworks vid and TOUAREG (TwinkleToez)*

The Touareg in the video is my wife's....we've used it a few times for filming footage for wagenwerks. Here's a few specs on the truck: 2006 v6 , painted lowers, painted lower indicators, black Techart Formula's (22's), KW V3 coilovers and a little audio inside for our kids....here's the only recent picture I could find of it:










_Modified by CALL6 at 12:00 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

dude awesome! thanks much. Im completely 50/50 on the fence between going back to a black car vs. going with that grey/blue color.. i swore Id never get a black car again with how difficult the upkeep is, the swirl marks, etc. but your wife's touareg inspired me again. Care to remind me of how difficult it is to keep black clean or persuade me to go with the grey/blue instead?!


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TwinkleToez)*

black sucks.... but it looks great when it's clean!


----------



## V10dieseldub (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (TwinkleToez)*

here is my T-reg with Black with Chrome 22 V10 TdI







" BORDER="0">


----------



## V10dieseldub (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (V10dieseldub)*


----------



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

what tire size and brand are you both running for 22s? I have never gone larger than 19s and curious to know along with the cost for new rubber. thanks in advance


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TwinkleToez)*

we have 295/35's on ours


----------



## V10dieseldub (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (TwinkleToez)*

I am running 285/35/22 and I am much happier with the ride over the 255/55/18 stock wheels


----------



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

god i forgot how much i love vortex! at least this forum is much better member wise than the mk4 forum!


----------

